# este agua / esta agua



## eroz

¿Cómo se dice este o esta agua?


----------



## Sofia29

Esta agua.

Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*"agua*. *1.* ‘Sustancia líquida inodora, incolora e insípida en estado puro’. Este sustantivo es femenino. Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo definido si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra (→ el, 2.1), pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina: _«Podía verse a lo lejos el agua clara»_ (Regás _Azul_ [Esp. 1994]). En cuanto al artículo indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ (→ uno, 1): _«Se internaron en un agua muy mansa»_ (Villena _Burdel_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún agua,_ _ningún agua_. El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esta agua, toda el agua, mucha agua,_ etc."


----------



## Txiri

Agua es femenina.  Es únicamente el artículo definido sin embargo que se sirve del cambio de artículo, no los pronombres.

esta agua se pronuncia:  /es_ta_gwa/  (la "a" de esta queda tragada por la de agua)


----------



## ampurdan

Hola, la RAE dice claramente en el DPD que la regla de transformar el artículo "la" en "el" ante sustantivo que empiece por a tónica no vale para "esta", "esa" y "aquella", así como para el resto de determinantes y adejtivos, esto es, todos estos no deben cambiar de género, por así decir. No se debe decir "ese agua", "aquel hambre", "muchos águilas", "extensos áreas", etc. La verdad, pocas veces he oído gente que cambie el género del resto de determinantes y adjetivos, pero sí muchas con los determinantes demostrativos. No se dice "esta agua" sino "este agua". Yo creo que esto obedece al mismo fin por el cual se dice "el agua" y no "la agua":

Si dijéramos "la agua" como decimos "la almohada" (/lálmoádha/) pronunciaríamos: /lágwa/, de manera que no se distinguiría bien el sonido del artículo y parecería que pronunciásemos otra palabra: lagua. Para evitar esto, podríamos pronunciar /láágwa/, pero, por alguna razón, esto nos parece cacofónico, y preferimos decir "el agua".

Pues bien, creo que parecidos problemas presentan las formas "esta", "esa" y "aquella" frente a agua, por lo menos para muchos hablantes, que pueden decir que "este agua sabe dura". Podrían pronunciar /éstágwa/ o /éstaágwa/, si bien es cierto que la "a" de "esta" no es tónica...

¿Qué opinais? ¿Cómo lo decís vosotros habitualmente, sin pensar en la norma?


----------



## Antpax

Hola Ampurdan:

A mi, de forma natural me sale "este agua".

Ant.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo a este respecto soy normativo. Pero sí es cierto que se tiende a masculinizar los adjetivos y todo lo que vaya junto a este tipo de palabras. Por ejemplo, he oído muchas veces "tengo mucho hambre" e incluso gente que piensa que hambre es un sustantivo masculino. 

¡Olé!


----------



## Jellby

Creo que ya han dicho alguna vez por aquí que el que se diga "el agua" en lugar de "la agua" tiene una razón etimológica, no es sólo que se use "el" en vez de "la" para evitar la cacofonía, sino que el artículo que se usaba en este caso evolucionó a "el" en lugar de a "la". Este argumento no se aplicaría a los determinantes.

Pero sí es cierto que tienden a salirme los determinantes masculines: "este agua", "aquel hacha"... incluso "este aguachirle" o "ese aguamarina" (que no empiezan por a tónica).


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, es verdad, como esa parte me la leí hace tiempo no me acordaba, la razón es porque deriva del "illa" latino, que delante de "a" tónica, sólo se quedó con la primera parte ("il-" > "el") y no la segunda ("-la") como es lo habitual. Es verdad.


----------



## ordequin

Yo en el caso del agua digo "este agua", pero en los demás ejemplos que citáis, parece que respeto el género.
He hecho una pequeña encuesta a mi alrededor y todos han dicho muy convencidos: "este agua", "esta hacha", "esta aguamarina".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, amigos.
He encontrado este hilo. Tiene pocas respuestas, pero vale la pena 
En este también se habla de esto e incluye la explicación de porqué en femenino.
Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Aquí les traigo más hilos sobre el tema:
este y este hilos (será hilo o hilos  )
Saludos


----------



## heidita

Nada, mi marido también dice, acabo de consultarle, _este_ agua. Muy mal hecho, me parece a mí.
Debo de ser un bicho raro.


----------



## yserien

*¿Este agua o esta agua ?*.Cuestión respondida.


----------



## jean paul lareigne

este agua es incorrecto a pesar de la cacofonía
sólo se puede decir el agua (obligatorio) y optativamente un agua


----------



## heidita

Y para quedarme a gusto he mirado en el panhispánico. No hay duda al respecto.

*agua*. Este sustantivo es femenino. Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo definido si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra (→ el, 2.1), *pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina:* _«Podía verse a lo lejos el agua clara»_ (Regás _Azul_ [Esp. 1994]). En cuanto al artículo indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ (→ uno, 1): _«Se internaron en un agua muy mansa»_ (Villena _Burdel_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún agua,_ _ningún agua_.* El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: esta agua, toda el agua, mucha agua, etc.* 

Sólo he resaltado lo más importante.


----------



## yserien

Mis más efusivas disculpas a los dos compañeros que me preceden ; lejos de mi ser descortés con nadie.El caso es que tengo mis dudas que el término agua sea del genero masculino, ya que se dice "este agua está fría" o simplemente "agua fría". Hay muchas palabras más como hacha "el hacha" y no "la hacha" etc...Un atento saludo.-


----------



## thaliafan

es el agua y por eso, sea este agua yo creo


----------



## mirx

yserien said:


> Mis más efusivas disculpas a los dos compañeros que me preceden ; lejos de mi ser descortés con nadie.El caso es que tengo mis dudas que el término agua sea del genero masculino, ya que se dice "este agua está fría" o simplemente "agua fría". Hay muchas palabras más como hacha "el hacha" y no "la hacha" etc...Un atento saludo.-


 
Esta pregunta es más de curiosidad y como dato cultural que en relación al tema del y de la agua.

¿En qué lugares dicen "este agua está frio (a)"?


----------



## Chaf

Según he podido leer la razón por la que la palabra agua es indicada como masculina, en algunas conformaciones gramaticales, es para evitar la cacofonía. Un secreto que aprendí hace muchos años para este tipo de palabras es decirlas en plural, lo que hace de agua: las aguas, por lo tanto es femenina. Yo soy hispano parlante, no con eso quiero decir que no cometa errores gramaticales o semánticos, no obstante, no creo que sea correcto decir “ese agua,” o “este agua.” 

Chaf.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

El agua es siempre palabra de género femenino, incluso cuando va precedida del artículo 'el'.

_El agua clara.

_Puede ver la explicación que da la RAE sobre este asunto aquí:

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000006.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch2A2805E472038A72C125717700366F42/$FILE/Cuestiones%20para%20el%20FAQ%20de%20consultas.htm#ap10

Saludos,

Pedro.


----------



## Espejismo

Saludos a todos.



Tengo la siguiente duda:

En:
"este agua de lluvia"
y
"esta agua de lluvia"

¿Cuál consideran que es correcta?. 
Hasta donde tengo entendido delante de palabras con "a" tónica deben utilizarse determinantes masculinos en nombres en singular, sin que por ello cambie su género gramatical: un agua, el agua; unas aguas, las aguas; este agua, estas aguas. Sin embargo, tengo mis dudas. 


El contexto es un poema en verso libre y el parrafo es el siguiente:

Cuando se vacíe esta agua de lluvia
notaré la intemperie.



*Daniel*


----------



## Isolda

Según creo, esa regla sirve para los determinantes "el" y "un" (artículos definido e indefinido masculino singular), no para el resto de determinantes o, mejor dicho, adjetivos determinativos. No obstante, según la RAE no es incorrecto el uso del femenino "una", pero se usa poco en el nivel culto de la lengua. Además, en el ejemplo que ofreces, es totalmente comprensible, ya que se trata de un poema (las licencias son mayores).
Ejemplos:
- El-un hacha / las-unas hachas / esas hachas
- El-un aula / las-unas aulas / esas aulas
- El-un águila / las-unas águilas /esas águilas


----------



## indigoio

Espejismo said:


> un agua , el agua ; unas aguas , las aguas ; este  agua, estas aguas .


Hola Daniel

Tienes razón en la regla. Abundando, según el DPD:


> (...) Esta regla solo opera cuando el artículo antecede inmediatamente al sustantivo, de ahí que digamos _el agua, el área, el hacha_; pero si entre el artículo y el sustantivo se interpone otra palabra, la regla queda sin efecto, de ahí que digamos la misma agua, la extensa área, la afilada hacha.
> [...]
> Al tratarse de sustantivos femeninos, con los demostrativos _*este*, ese, aquel_ o con cualquier otro adjetivo determinativo, como _todo, mucho, poco, otro, etc._, *deben usarse las formas femeninas correspondientes*: _esta hacha, aquella misma arma, toda el agua, mucha hambre, etc._


_(Las negrillas son mías)_

Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## belemin

De acuerdo con Isolda e indigoio. Hay que añadir además, que el uso de _el, un
_ante palabras como _agua_ se hace extensible también a los determinantes _algún_ y _ningún, _por analogía con_ un_:se dice también _algún agua_ y _ningún agua_.


----------



## indigoio

Mira, en este hilo y en este otro se ha hablado algo al respecto, por si quieres echarles un vistazo  .


----------



## Espejismo

Muchas gracias a todos, duda resuelta.


----------



## Jellby

Nunca digas "de *este* agua no beberé"... porque no es correcto, debe ser "esta"


----------



## Hatilaus

¡Pero... es un poema!.
Las licencias son las licencias. ¿No?.


----------



## Hhelena

Hola,

Una duda en español: Agua es femenino pero se usa con el artículo en masculino para evitar la cacofonía (el agua). Pero si lleva "esta" delante, ¿también se usa en masculino? (este/a agua). Y si luego tiene que concordar con otra palabra, ¿qué genero se usa? (este agua está fría???)

Muchas gracias,

Helena


----------



## ManPaisa

Esta agua fría.


----------



## Jellby

Sólo el artículo "el" (y opcionalmente "un", "algún" y "ningún") se usan en masculino, y sólo cuando van justo delante del sustantivo. Todo lo demás, en femenino.

El agua fría
La fría agua
Esta agua
etc.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Ante sustantivos femeninos singulares que empiezan por a-tónica, se emplea el artículo masculino (_el agua clara, el hada malvada,_ pero _las aguas claras, las hadas malvadas_), excepto ante los sustantivos que designan letras del alfabeto (_la hache_), o ante sustantivos invariables (_el árabe/la árabe_). Se recobra el artículo femenino cuando se intercala otro elemento: _la clara agua, la malvada hada_


----------



## Lamunt

Genial, Zio Gilito. Me estaba devanando los sesos por explicarlo...


----------



## Hhelena

Muchísimas gracias a todos!

Helena


----------



## cooladilla

yserien said:


> El caso es que tengo mis dudas que el término agua sea del genero masculino, ya que se dice "este agua está fría" o simplemente "agua fría". Hay muchas palabras más como hacha "el hacha" y no "la hacha" etc...Un atento saludo.-


 
NO ES QUE "AGUA" SE DE GÉNERO MASCULINO, SE TRATA SIMPLEMENTE DE EVITAR LA CACOFONÍA. Se diría: "el agua", pero "esta agua".


----------



## oakville

Vamos a ver: si "el agua" es masculino, ¿por qué no se dice entonces "estos aguas turbios" o "el agua frío"?

Simplemente porque el agua es una palabra femenina que comienza con una "a" tónica. La norma que yo estudié en bachillerato, hace ya muchos años, es que en esos casos, para evitar la cacofonía (el choque de dos "aes"), los artículos determinados e indeterminados que se usa (por ejemplo "águila", "alma", "ama", "ánfora") son los que corresponderían al masculino: "un" y "el", pero sólo en singular, y sólo estos, no otros determinantes ni adjetivos, y sólo cuando preceden directamente al nombre. ("la calmada agua" y no "*el calmado agua", "mucha agua" y no "*mucho agua")

Recuerdo clarísimamente el comentario de mi profesor de lengua "el único _este agua_ que existe es el equipo de fútbol de Bucarest". Por lo tanto, "esta agua" es lo gramaticalmente normativo en este caso y los demás de su clase.

Otra cosa es el uso corriente, que es en muchos casos no el gramaticalmente aceptado... De hecho, lo que me ha movido a buscar un foro con este tema es el escuchar constantemente "esta agua" y similares en los medios de comunicación, que como sabemos son de altísima calidad en nuestro querido país carpetovetónico. ¡Cuántas aguas tristemente turbias hay que soportar y cuántos rebuznos se oyen!


----------



## vidaverde

¿Se dice "esta agua" o "este agua"?
Me parece que he oído ambos... ¿Los dos son correctos? ¿Hay alguna diferencia en el uso? 
Gracias


----------



## Julvenzor

Debe decirse "*esta* agua". Muy a menudo se comete el error de utilizar "*este*" por la analogía con el uso de los artículos "un" y "el".

Un saludo.


----------



## Nora Edith

Agua es femenino, por lo que es "esta agua".
Sólo se dice "el agua" por cuestión fonética.

Por cierto, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=256041&langid=24


----------



## duvija

Nora Edith said:


> Agua es femenino, por lo que es "esta agua".
> Sólo se dice "el agua" por cuestión fonética.
> 
> Por cierto, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=256041&langid=24



Si fuera por cuestión fonética, tampoco podríamos decir 'esta agua'. Las razones son históricas, en realidad.


----------



## micafe

Me encantaría saber las razones históricas de esto, duvija. Dónde lo encuentro?


----------



## JennyTW

duvija said:


> Si fuera por cuestión fonética, tampoco podríamos decir 'esta agua'. Las razones son históricas, en realidad.


También me encantaría saber las razones históricas, pero de todas formas hay una diferencia fonética entre "esta agua" y "la agua", que hace que la primera resulte más aceptable a los oídos que la segunda. Y es que "esta" lleva el acento hablado en la primera sílaba mientas que en "la agua" se juntan dos sílabas fuertes - LA y Agua.


----------



## jmx

La razón histórica es que el artículo femenino original, según parece, era 'ela':

ela casa
ela agua

Con los cambios de pronunciación, la primera 'ela' se simplificó a 'la', mientras que la segunda se simplificó a 'el'. Por tanto, podríamos decir que el artículo femenino singular en español tiene dos formas, 'la' y 'el', la segunda de las cuales casualmente coincide con el artículo masculino singular.

De todos modos, ese proceso histórico se ha perdido en la mente de los hablantes, que identifican el artículo de "el agua" como masculino y por eso lo extienden a otras expresiones como "ningún agua", "este agua", etc.


----------



## skiarttya

Hola, 

http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-agua-esta-agua-mucha-agua. 

Aquí lo tienes todo!


----------



## duvija

Para empezar:
http://www.rae.es/consultas/el-agua-esta-agua-mucha-agua

Y para seguir:
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=8Tu5qHMtQD63wEn6zW
*2. Uso ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica*
*2.1.* El artículo femenino _la_ toma obligatoriamente la forma _el_ cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente _a-_ o _ha-_), con muy pocas excepciones (→ 2.3); así, decimos _el águila, el aula_ o _el hacha_ (y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_la águila,_



_la aula_ o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_la hacha_). Aunque esta forma es idéntica a la del artículo masculino, en realidad se trata, en estos casos, de una variante formal del artículo femenino. El artículo femenino _la_ deriva del demostrativo latino _illa,_ que, en un primer estadio de su evolución, dio _ela,_ forma que, ante consonante, tendía a perder la _e_ inicial: _illa_ > _(e)la_ + consonante > _la;_ por el contrario, ante vocal, incluso ante vocal átona, la forma _ela_ tendía a perder la _a_ final: _illa_ > _el(a)_ + vocal > _el;_ así, de _ela agua_ > _el(a) agua_ > _el agua;_ de _ela arena_ > _el(a) arena_ > _el arena_ o de _ela espada > el(a) espada > el espada._ Con el tiempo, esta tendencia solo se mantuvo ante sustantivos que comenzaban por /a/ tónica, y así ha llegado a nuestros días. El uso de la forma _el_ ante nombres femeninos solo se da cuando el artículo precede inmediatamente al sustantivo, y no cuando entre ambos se interpone otro elemento: _el agua fría,_ pero _la mejor agua; el hacha del leñador,_ pero _la afilada hacha_. En la lengua actual, este fenómeno solo se produce ante sustantivos, y no ante adjetivos; así, aunque en la lengua medieval y clásica eran normales secuencias como _el alta hierba_ o _el alta cumbre,_ hoy diríamos _la alta hierba_ o _la alta cumbre: «Preocupa la actitud de la alta burocracia»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 11.12.96). Incluso si se elide el sustantivo, sigue usándose ante el adjetivo la forma _la: «La Europa húmeda_ [...] _no tiene necesidad de irrigación, mientras que la árida, como España, está obligada a hacer obras»_ (Tortolero _Agua_ [Méx. 2000]). Ante sustantivos que comienzan por /a/ átona se usa hoy, únicamente, la forma _la: la amapola, la habitación_. Ha de evitarse, por tanto, el error frecuente de utilizar la forma _el_ del artículo ante los derivados de sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, cuando esa forma derivada ya no lleva el acento en la /a/ inicial; así, debe decirse, por ejemplo, _la agüita,_ y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_el agüita._ Este mismo error debe evitarse en el caso de sustantivos femeninos compuestos que comienzan por /a/ átona, pero cuyo primer elemento, como palabra independiente, comienza por /a/ tónica; así, por ejemplo, debe decirse _la aguamarina,_ y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_el aguamarina_ (→ aguamarina).


----------



## duvija

Xiao lo explicó un montón de veces pero no encuentro los hilos. Ahí mando la cita completa.


----------



## Aviador

Este tema es uno de los más recurrentes en estos foros. Ya ni sé cuántas veces he intervenido con opiniones al respecto. La última vez en el hilo _el agua congelada (Concordancia)_.
Algo que menciono en esa intervención, y que me parece muy importante, es lo referido al error que encontré en el diccionario de WR hace ya tiempo.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Este tema es uno de los más recurrentes en estos foros. Ya ni sé cuántas veces he intervenido con opiniones al respecto. La última vez en el hilo _el agua congelada (Concordancia)_.
> Algo que menciono en esa intervención, y que me parece muy importante, es lo referido al error que encontré en el diccionario de WR hace ya tiempo.



No puedo creer que el WR no corrigió lo que señalaste. No se por qué joroban con lo de la cacofonía, como si al idioma español eso le importara. No, no es cacofonía. ¿Podremos convencer a los lectores de este hilo?


----------

